# IWB holster for pm40 w/ crimson trace



## westex (Dec 3, 2011)

I had a Bianchi holster (model 100 9A) for my pm40 and loved it. Than I just had to get laser sights for it and now the holster doesn't fit... So anyone have CT sights on yours and if so what holster do you have for it? I want IWB.

Thanks

WesTex


----------



## VAMarine (Dec 25, 2008)

Check Out* UBG Holstershttp://www.ubgholsters.com/gunlist.htm,* he shows the CT logo next to the Kahrs and has a couple different IWB options.


----------



## Thunder71 (Dec 15, 2011)

Check out the Silent Thunder, I have 3 of them... love the leather lined kydex.

Garrett Industries, LLC Designers/Manufacturers of Custom Kydex and Leather Holsters and Tactical Gear


----------



## Packard (Aug 24, 2010)

westex said:


> I had a Bianchi holster (model 100 9A) for my pm40 and loved it. Than I just had to get laser sights for it and now the holster doesn't fit... So anyone have CT sights on yours and if so what holster do you have for it? I want IWB.
> 
> Thanks
> 
> WesTex


Bianchi makes a zillion versions of the 100 Professional. E-mail to them and ask if one of the other varieties will work.


----------



## JerryMac (Dec 4, 2011)

VAMarine said:


> Check Out* UBG Holstershttp://www.ubgholsters.com/gunlist.htm,* he shows the CT logo next to the Kahrs and has a couple different IWB options.


not sure if I am doin this right.... replying to VAMarine,,,,,, UBG holsters, are top of the line, if he makes one for your gun, spend your money wisely and spend it with him...


----------

